# Garmin Astro with DC 30 or DC 40 Collar



## JuliaH (Feb 3, 2011)

I need y'alls opinions... I have a dog that runs way too big to let him out to exercise without a tracking collar. I have been looking for one that doesn't cost $600 but finding nothing yet. 

So, I decided to ask for opinions before putting all that money out. I would accept a good unit that is not new, but not sure how wise that would be either. Been to eBay, Bass Pro, Gundog Supply... all sorts of places. 

So, help me to know what I should do please   Or at least what you would do in a search for a good tracking collar and receiver. 

Julia


----------



## coveyrise90 (Feb 3, 2011)

Spend the money and get a Garmin. You won't regret it! 

Adam


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree, but is one better than the other DC30 or DC40?

Thanks 

Julia


----------



## Murphy (Feb 3, 2011)

All the coonhunters say dc-30 I bought 3 dc-30's over the 40's listening to this advice some retailers won't sell you a 40 without telling you how much better the 30 is because of antenna location and less loss of signal Ive never used a 40 but with all the negative reviews everyone I know uses a 30


----------



## BFifer (Feb 3, 2011)

Last time I looked Erwincomputers.com had a really good price on both the dc-30 and dc-40 astro. Planning to buy one myself; if you see a better deal, let me know. thx


----------



## Murphy (Feb 3, 2011)

I bought mine from them...


----------



## Bird Hunter (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the DC-30 and love it.  Honestly, I don't know how I hunted without it.  It has also allowed me to switch back to a bell instead of a beeper in thick cover.  Little story: while grouse hunting in WI last fall I ran into a man looking for his runaway setter.  He noticed my Garmin Astro on the passenger seat and said "I'd pay twice what that cost you right now just to know where my dog is!"

Yes, it's pretty expensive, but well worth the peace of mind.  Of course, prior to owning the Garmin Astro I had lost dogs for 3 & 4 days at a time, so I'm a bit biased.

Regarding the DC-30 or DC-40, I've been told by those who have owned both that the DC-40 is not worth the extra $$.


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone... one of my concerns is that I have been told that the DC-30 has a built in antenna so if anything happens to the collar, you have to get a new collar (and its a nylon collar) but the DC-40 has a plastic coated nylon collar and external antenna. 

I know so little about these because I have not used them before. Annie and Sam get gone quick though, so I have to get a collar. 

Any comments on the advantages or disadvantages of the 2 styles of collars?  

I know I am asking a lot of questions and I appreciate the help VERY much!  

Thank you in advance, again 

Julia


----------



## Coach K (Feb 3, 2011)

I haven't used the DC40, but DC30's have worked fine.  I have had mine for almost a year now.  4 collars & they have been sweeeeeeeet!  ( & heck I've lost my car for 3 or 4 days while hunting....not with my Garmin, though!)


----------



## SSG (Feb 3, 2011)

Lion Country Supply had the DC 30 for $499


----------



## Beagle Stace (Feb 3, 2011)

Julia, Been using the DC 30 collars for a few yrs. on both beagles and my brit. Had a Tracker receiver before, no comparison. Garmin all the way. The antennae on the DC 30 collars is user replaceable. Easy to do and just order from Garmin so don't let that sway your decision. I believe was around $20 for the antennae. They aso do a flat charge repair on the collars that is a good deal.


----------



## Murphy (Feb 3, 2011)

That's why the dc-30 works better They make dayglo collars for the dc-30 now its easy to change collars so you won't have to worry about that its not as easy as swapping collars like a tri-ronics strap but its straight forward I ordered dayglos for mine just so the collar wouldn't hold that swamp smell as bad as the nylon ones did
I added a pic of replacements and the black original 










JuliaH said:


> Thanks everyone... one of my concerns is that I have been told that the DC-30 has a built in antenna so if anything happens to the collar, you have to get a new collar (and its a nylon collar) but the DC-40 has a plastic coated nylon collar and external antenna.
> 
> I know so little about these because I have not used them before. Annie and Sam get gone quick though, so I have to get a collar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beagle Stace (Feb 3, 2011)

Murphy, You cooners are always on the leading edge when it comes to tracking gear changes. I have two of my standard DC 30 collars that are getting really frayed and I will prob. swap out myself also. I had seen how easy it is to do. What did it cost you per collar to swap to the dayglo collars and who did you order from? Thanks. I am sure at the big coon events that they do well converting the collars.


----------



## Murphy (Feb 3, 2011)

There was a three foot high pile of old collars at just one of the vendors at the Winter classic last weekend 

I bought mine from dugraphics but Valley Creek hound supply sells them t about anyone does nowadays google dayglo dc-30 replacement collar

Mine were $13 bucks each They vary a little from each supplier but each work as well as the next they just vary in how the antenna is held to the collar no biggie


----------



## Beagle Stace (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Murph Appreciate the info.


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks!! So the antenna is external on the DC-30! Cool!!  

Julia




Murphy said:


> That's why the dc-30 works better They make dayglo collars for the dc-30 now its easy to change collars so you won't have to worry about that its not as easy as swapping collars like a tri-ronics strap but its straight forward I ordered dayglos for mine just so the collar wouldn't hold that swamp smell as bad as the nylon ones did
> I added a pic of replacements and the black original


----------



## Murphy (Feb 4, 2011)

yes the antenna is external on both but the gps unit is on the back of the neck on the 30 compared to under the neck on the 40 it picks up better there less dropped signal the garmin uses vhf and gps to locate a dog and needs to have both signals to work that's why it has a external antenna and the separate gps unit


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks some more!! I cropped a picture of Annie with her tracking collar on... Have a call in to the trainer to see which it is... but it may be exactly what you are talking about


----------



## Murphy (Feb 4, 2011)

That's a DC-30 I posted a 30 pic and a 40 pic the 40 is the orange collar with the gps unit on the bottom the 30 (black) has the gps receiver on the top that lil unit you see next to the antennae they say that's why is looses signal less than the DC-40


----------



## Murphy (Feb 4, 2011)

You will be hard pressed to find a used Garmin but its possible Valley Creek has them occasionally but without a warranty I'd buy a new one I got lucky and found one at the pawn shop for $275 out the door I added 2 more collars and had a three dog unit for around $580
 but I got extremely lucky


----------



## Michael (Feb 4, 2011)

My dogs bought my DC-30 for me through the Purina Pro Club. Took 50,000 pts, but didn't cost me a dime


----------



## Murphy (Feb 4, 2011)

Michael said:


> My dogs bought my DC-30 for me through the Purina Pro Club. Took 50,000 pts, but didn't cost me a dime



I got up to 45,000 points then found the one I bought gave the points away since Im not feeding Pro Plan anymore but Julia feeds it I think that may work for her


----------



## Michael (Feb 4, 2011)

Any Purina feed can acquire points. I feed regular Dog Chow during the off season, then Purina One and then Pro Plan now that the dogs are hunting at their peak. Since I go through about a 50 lb bag every 5 days, the points add up quickly. 

My dogs are always buying me cool things. Besides the Garmin collar, they also bought me a Cuddie Back camera, an Alaskan Guide Series 8 man tent... My dogs love me.


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 4, 2011)

I had not thought of that... I love my Pro Plan, and use those points all the time. I will have a system soon   And I sure do appreciate all this good advice!!   You guys have been so much help!

Julia


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 5, 2011)

I have not heard of this purina pro club,some research is in order


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahhh... Jeff  

Depending on what you feed, you get 8, 10 or 11 points per pound of food. 

For instance I feed Pro Plan Performance (11 points per pound) ... not a cheap food, but a good one imho,  every weight circle gets me 412.5 points. I send them in when I get enough and if I have at least 7000 points I get $70 in checks back... they are not coupons, they are checks. I use them toward my dog food bill. 

Save the weight circles on the side of the bag of purina food you purchase. PM me and I will give you the address of the Pro Club or just google Purina Pro Club. Free to join.

Oh.. I also get free puppy kits to send out with my pups that have $5 coupons on them and there are lots of other things you can save points for!  I just never thought to save them for a Garmin system!! 

After Sam went out hunting and it took me an hour to get him back I got serious about a tracking system. Where he was last fall out west he could run big and I guess he didn't know GA might be different 

Julia


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 5, 2011)

JuliaH said:


> Ahhh... Jeff
> 
> Depending on what you feed, you get 8, 10 or 11 points per pound of food.
> 
> ...



I just got through joining the club,I have the minimum # of dogs at 5.
Like you Julia I want one of those tracking systems.I have seen them used by Gemcgrew when I rabbit hunted with him.It's a great system.


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 5, 2011)

Cool!!! At the risk of hijacking my own thread...lol... I feed PP Performance exclusively.

I don't have tummy troubles, gas troubles, skinny mommas after they raise a litter and the food is great to start babies along with being good for my working dogs! Plus it is inexpensive to feed! Can't get much better than that in my book 

I can hardly wait to get my hands on a Garmin Tracking system now. I have learned a lot from good folks on this thread, have talked with my trainer and even a coondog guy out in Texas who says they need a good system cuz the dogs can range so far. 

At least with this, I can let Sam out to exercise and run without losing him. He is liver roan and blends in VERY well... plus he runs real big...lol. 

Here's a picture of Sam... He is darker now, and can even jump to the top of his kennel...I am going to have to fix a cover over the kennel real soon!



Jeff Raines said:


> I just got through joining the club,I have the minimum # of dogs at 5.
> Like you Julia I want one of those tracking systems.I have seen them used by Gemcgrew when I rabbit hunted with him.It's a great system.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 5, 2011)

JuliaH said:


> At least with this, I can let Sam out to exercise and run without losing him. He is liver roan and blends in VERY well... plus he runs real big...lol.
> 
> Here's a picture of Sam... He is darker now, and can even jump to the top of his kennel...I am going to have to fix a cover over the kennel real soon!



I can see how he can get far away,fast.

I just have beagles that like to get on deer sometimes...but I can usually run them down


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Feb 7, 2011)

JULIA  did you ever sell the marshal tracking unit you had?


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 7, 2011)

I did... shipped it out today, now I just gotta get the Garmin


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 9, 2011)

Just want to say thanks one more time to all of you who posted here to help me. I finally ordered my Garmin today. Now just gotta learn to use it and then I can let Sam out to exercise and point some birds...Yay!!

He's not liking being cooped up, even though he has the biggest kennel on the farm 

Julia


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 10, 2011)

GOT IT!!!! But I didn't know it would be like learning a new computer program...lol. Collar charging now. I have been playing with the handheld part for an hour trying to find that pretty yellow map...lol. 

I did finally figure out how to get 2 dog names into it 

Julia


----------



## Murphy (Feb 10, 2011)

It takes awhile I still find new things on mine


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 11, 2011)

One of the nice things about the 40 over the 30 is the recharging port.  Much better on the 40.  HOWEVER...................................And you guys with the 30 need to hear this.  Go buy a replacement inner tube for a standard bicycle tire.  Cut it into 2 inch strips, then place the strip over the collar so it covers the recharge port.  You will never have to worry about your recharging port getting dirty ever again (one of the big complaints about the 30).  It works perfectly and is very inexpensive.  One tube will make more covers then you will ever need.  It works awesome and will keep your recharging port perfectly clean..  That quick little fix and the day glo collar that Murphy posted pretty much fixes most of the issues people had with the DC 30.


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 12, 2011)

HURRAY!!!!!!  Got Sam out today and didn't lose him   Figured out enough of Garmin to know which direction he was going and that is exactly what I need!!

Only thing in when my GSPs stop, it says they have treed their quarry...lol. Have to figure out how to tell this thing they are BIRD dogs!

Julia


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 12, 2011)

Its pretty easy to switch the unit to pointing dog mode.


----------

